# Crown Molding



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

You measure the bottom of the crown molding as it is the only area that is in contact with both walls (it is the area that is actually fitting into the corner. You should be placing your tape measure on the flat portion of the crown that is in contact with the wall, and mark it on the other end on the same place. Then you should be sneaking up on your mark with your saw, don't try and hit the mark on the first cut, or inevitably you will be two short, you know the old adage, "I cut it three times, and it's still too short."

Personally, on long walls (~8' and longer) I like to cut my crown molding a little long (1/16"-1/8" depending on the length) and am able to spring it in place in the center and it really forces the crown into the other crown molding on each side.

For inside miters there is two ways of doing crown molding, the preferred way is to cope your corners. If you search coping inside miters I'm sure you will find some youtube videos on the subject that explains how to do it. This will create very seamless transitions for your inside miters and will prevent the miter from opening up over time. 

The other way that is often done in production trim work is to just miter the inside corners like you would an outside corner.

Good luck and keep at it, your on the right track. For beginners you really have to turn your brain inside out when trying to figure which way your miter on your saw should go and to make sure you have it upside down and your cutting the right side.

Don't forget the glue it helps a lot to prevent future separations. And on really long walls you should be cutting a scarf joint and be gluing and splinting the back of the scarf joint if it's not landing on a nailer.


----------

